# طلب بخصوص تركيب ابراج شبكات المحمول



## الكينج مجدى (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ياريت يا جماعه حد يساعدنى فى الحصول على معلومات او شرح عن تركيب ابراج شبكات المحمول
انا جايلى وظيفه بخصوص الموضوع ده انا اصلا مهندس مدنى 
ومحتاج الشرح ده ضرورى جدااااااااا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكينج مجدى (31 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش اى رد يا جماعه
انا محتاج الموضوع ده ضرورررررررررررى


----------



## الفقير2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخي الكريم انا ممكن افيدك*



الكينج مجدى قال:


> مفيش اى رد يا جماعه
> انا محتاج الموضوع ده ضرورررررررررررى


بصراحة الموضوع طويل ووقتي ضيق جدا لكن بامكانك التواصل معي عبر سكايب
my skype ID:mosul_man


----------



## يوسف النقيب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اولا لازم تحدد اي تخصص في الابراج تريد تعرف
1- cevel work
2- transmission
3- BSS
4- power and ground system
اختار اي واحد فيهم عدا السيفل وانا انشالله حاحاول افيدك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (12 سبتمبر 2012)

فيه موضوع في هذا القسم لأحد الإخوة المهندسين من السودان 
ابحث عنه


----------

